# Any hope with gravel?



## chix1000 (May 11, 2007)

Hi - i have a small tank and when i had playpit sand in it, the plants grew fine and really flourished. Then when i moved house i changed the sand for bright white stuff from the pet shop which was really fine and never seemed to completely settle - my plants didn't seem to grow in this. So, i decided i'd take it out and try gravel instead. Now having read this forum i'm thinking that was an error!

Have i actually got any hope with gravel or is it a start again job? I have got some nutrafin plant grow - can that help, and how much should i put in and when?

Thanks in advance for any know how!

Andy


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It really depends on the plants you want to grow.
Larger plants with deep root systems like Sword plants will do fine in Gravel IME.
Smaller plants that are more difficult to grow or are just too small to root like HC probably won't do well. Another option you have it to use plants that just don't go into the gravel at all.

Java Fern
Anubias
Mosses
Riccia
I am sure there are others, these are just off the top of my head right now.

These plants you need to tie down to rocks or wood, some would die if you bury the Rhizome into any substrate, and they get all their Frets from the water column, and most are very easy to grow.


There is hope, just try to match plants to what you can provide them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Andy... Welcome to APC 

Regular gravel is just fine as long as it is around 2-3mm, a little smaller or larger want hurt. The majority of plants are going to take their nutrients in through their leaves. For those that don't like crypts & swords you can use fert tabs underneath them.

Nutrafin plant grow contains trace elements and iron. You also need to dose macro nutrients also, like nitrates, phosphates and potassium... http://www.aquariaplants.com/nutrientsfertilizers.htm


----------

